

In Closed-Door Meeting, Google's Android Boss Calls Samsung A Threat - scholia
http://www.businessinsider.com/googles-android-boss-calls-samsung-a-threat-in-closed-door-meeting-with-other-execs-2013-2

======
fingerprinter
This very thought process, and with Google owning Motorola (nexus x, anyone?)
is why I keep saying that Samsung and all the other handset manufacturers
should be actively looking at and hedging on some other tech besides Android.
At some point, Google is going to become very hostile to those hardware
partners and it won't be pretty if Samsung et al don't have an alternative
strategy pretty well baked.

IMO, Ubuntu is the thing they should be looking at. Closest to Android, most
mature, easiest to integrate into current culture and biggest partner for
them.

------
d4vlx
Could be a reason why they chose LG for the Nexus 4.

